# Kann mich nach Update nicht mehr einloggen

## beteigeuze

Hallo Leute,

ich hab seit ein paar Wochen Gentoo auf meinem RaspberryPi laufen. Nun habe ich vor ein paar Tagen das erste Mal ein Update gestartet. Als ich von Arbeit aus schauen wollte, wie weit das Update ist (der kleine PI braucht ja ein wenig zum kompilieren), konnte ich mich leider nicht per SSH verbinden. Zu Hause konnte ich mich allerdings lokal einloggen. Der SSH Daemon wollte leider nicht starten (Fehlermeldung weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr) aber nach einer Neuinstallation lief wieder alles wie gewohnt und ich konnte das Update fortsetzen.

Heute hatte ich dann wieder das Problem, dass ich mich per SSH nicht einloggen konnte nur leider funktioniert auch der lokale Login nicht mehr.

Es steht lediglich

This is (none).unknown_domain (Linux armv6 3.2.27+)

(none) login:

da und wenn ich Name und PW eingebe passiert nix, er springt einfach wieder auf den Anmeldebildschirm. SSH bekommt irgendwann einen Timeout.

Er scheint ja auch nicht aufs Netzwerk zugreifen zu können.

Interessant ist, dass es beim Update einen Fehler gegeben zu haben scheint. Da kommt zumindest beim installieren des GCC

```
[sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Der selbe Fehler scheint auch beim Bootvorgang aufzutauchen.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da schief gelaufen ist?

lg

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries

 Hier ist das erste Mittel der Wahl ein "revdep-rebuild" auszuführen.

----------

## beteigeuze

Hi bell,

hm da müsste ich mal schauen, ob ich es irgendwie schaffe von einem USB Stick zu booten, wenn login nicht geht und per chroot von meinem Rechner aus kann ich leider auch nix machen, weil der dann wegen der unterschiedlichen Architektur meckert.

Gibt es evtl. noch eine einfachere Variante? Die lib scheint zumindest unter /usr/lib/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/ vorhanden zu sein. Kann es sein, dass einfach nur irgendwo ein Symlink fehlt?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *beteigeuze wrote:*   

> und per chroot von meinem Rechner aus kann ich leider auch nix machen, weil der dann wegen der unterschiedlichen Architektur meckert.

 

Da täte es auch 'ne LiveCD irgendeiner Distri mit passender Architektur.

----------

## beteigeuze

Hi,

hab es jetzt geschafft von einem Stick zu booten, nur leider kommt beim Betreten der chroot Umgebung der selbe Fehler, dass die lib nicht gefunden wird. Kann man irgendwie heraus finden, wo der die lib sucht? Dann bräuchte man ja eigentlich nur einen Symlink drauf anlegen, oder?

----------

## cryptosteve

Hier gibt es 

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 88264 30. Aug 09:52 /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libgcc_s.so.1
```

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob Du diese Info irgendwie für Dein Setup adaptieren kannst. 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du schon das chroot nicht richtig betreten konntest und deshalb auch kein revdep-rebuild ausführen kannst? Oder hast Du letzteres noch gar nicht versucht?

----------

## beteigeuze

Hm /usr/lib64 gibt es bei mir leider gar nicht, auch nicht bei dem funktionierenden Debian Image, das ich für chroot nutzen wollte.

Genau, chroot kann ich schon nicht betreten...dabei kommt eben schon diese Fehlermeldung, wenn der die Bash starten will.

----------

## bell

"lib64" ist eine Multilib-Besonderheit.

Schaue mal was so alles da ist:

```
ls -l /usr/lib/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/libgcc_s.so*
```

----------

## beteigeuze

Hi bell,

ich hatte zum Glück vor einiger Zeit ein Backup der Speicherkarte angefertigt und konnte den fehlenden Symlink finden und an einem anderen Rechner wieder herstellen:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65 Sep 12 17:01 /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 -> ../usr/lib/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/libgcc_s.so.1
```

Nun kann ich mich wieder einloggen und werde mal ein revdep-rebuild durchführen. Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

